# Fellowcraft Proficiency



## kwilbourn (Sep 5, 2011)

I was given the opportunity to return my Fellowcraft proficiency tonight; I'd been practicing the questions and answers, but had planned to have my mentor ask the questions.  Instead, I went ahead and did both the questions and answers with no issues.  Now the waiting game for my Master Mason degree to be scheduled, hopefully for later this month.


----------



## MikeMay (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats Brother!


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 6, 2011)

Excellent!  Hope it comes soon.


----------



## Casey (Sep 7, 2011)

congratulations!


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Sep 11, 2011)

And an excellent job you did! Well done Kevin. They are looking at the 21st of this month ;-). Thanks for coming out to the BBQ competition this weekend hope you had a good time.


----------



## kwilbourn (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Steve: We had a good time; thanks for the grub, y'all did a good job.  I think the sausage was my favorite, but that chicken is real good too.


----------



## Ed Nelson (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats! I receive my Fellowcraft tomorrow night...the wait (6 weeks since my EA proficiency) has been killing me.


----------



## LCWebb (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats on brothers! What lodges are yall at.....if it's close enough I will try to make the master's.


----------



## kwilbourn (Sep 12, 2011)

LCWebb said:


> Congrats on brothers! What lodges are yall at.....if it's close enough I will try to make the master's.


I'm at Knob Creek 401 in Temple, TX; Haven't received a date and time as of yet, but will post the info as soon as it is given me.


----------



## kwilbourn (Sep 24, 2011)

Just got the call I've been waiting for; I will be made a Master Mason on October 3rd at the Knob Creek Lodge Stated meeting.  Can't wait.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 24, 2011)

Congrats. Wish I could make it. Enjoy the experience.


----------



## THemenway (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## khilles (Sep 29, 2011)

Congratulations, look forward to hearing you have found more light


----------



## K.S. (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats brothers, from a FC in California!


----------



## kriskirkland (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats! I too will be raised Oct. 3rd.  GigEM!


----------



## K.S. (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow, thats fast. I started in 2005, after a considerable hiatus, I'm still working on it... Great job.


----------



## tbone1321 (Sep 29, 2011)

You will love it the only advice I can give is pay attention congrats


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 30, 2011)

I have to agree with tbone on this too. Make sure you pay attention. Soak it all in and enjoy. It will be amazing.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Sep 30, 2011)

Kevin, we had practice last night preparing for your raising ;-) Looking forward to Monday night!


----------



## kwilbourn (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I'll certainly heed your advice.

Steve: Great, looking forward to Monday, see you there.


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 30, 2011)

Brother S.Courtemanche, does that damn cat every to go to the pot or to get a drink of water?  I'm already sure that is the most comfortable spot in the house.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Sep 30, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Brother S.Courtemanche, does that damn cat every to go to the pot or to get a drink of water?  I'm already sure that is the most comfortable spot in the house.



He is definitely a trip to say the least, lol. His official nickname is poopstains as he is always in trouble with the wife, dog and the other cats. ;-)


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 30, 2011)

My sister once had a dog my friends and I called LB.  He really acted like one too.

My wife loved cats and after a few years I let her bring one home.  It didn't take me long to figure out that the cat was receiving, and thus, taking as much flack as I.  I figured the more heat the cat was in was great cover for me.

Unfortunately, as the years have gone by, I made the cardinal mistake of letting her bring home a female cat.  

Now I take as much heat off the cat as I do the wife!


:7:   

females!


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Oct 1, 2011)

Jwhof, yeah he is my cat and wont get close to any one else kinda weird. He follows be around the house lays on the couch with me watching football, he is sitting right next to me rubbing on my computer as I type this post! The cat plays fetch and will jump up on the lab and wrap his legs around her neck and bite her (playing) luckily she is a patient dog, lol.


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 2, 2011)

Try to enjoy that cat.  For sure, he is enjoying you.


----------



## kabbah357 (Oct 3, 2011)

Brother...congratulations. remember your obligations.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Oct 4, 2011)

Brother Wilbourn was officially raised last night!! Congratulations Kevin, welcome to the fraternity ;-)


----------



## kriskirkland (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats!, last night was definitely an experience I will never forget.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats Brother!! I trust you enjoyed last night?


----------



## khilles (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kwilbourn (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks, Brothers!


kriskirkland said:


> last night was definitely an experience I will never forget.


Same here!


----------



## K.S. (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations brothers. I'm looking to return my 2Â° proficiency near the end of this month & get raised. I'm right behind you. (I'm on the 6 year plan!) Lol.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations on being raised.
We are having a MM degree at 8:30 a.m. Saturday at Salado Masonic Lodge, 90 N. Church St.


----------



## kwilbourn (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Bro. Damon; good luck on your upcoming proficiency.

Tim: Wish I could make it tomorrow, I had already committed to help King Solomon 1427 move a few items just before I saw this.  Give the Brother my hearty congratulations, and please keep me abreast of future degrees, I would enjoy the opportunity to visit.


----------



## dale1096jr (Jan 3, 2012)

Great idea, I never thought of doing that.  [h=6]I am giving my Masonic Fellowcraft proficiency examination on 9th Jan 2012. At Deer Creek Lodge in Everman, TX.[/h]


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jan 4, 2012)

dale1096jr said:


> Great idea, I never thought of doing that.  *I am giving my Masonic Fellowcraft proficiency examination on 9th Jan 2012. At Deer Creek Lodge in Everman, TX.*



Good luck Brother! It isn't too long now before your raising. I am sure you will do great.


----------

